# Campbell duck eggs day 28



## BeckyBlyth (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi my eggs are on day 28, I candled them a while back and marked one that definitely was developing. This egg has been wobbling since Monday but there's no sign of a pip yet. How long should I wait? Should I intervene as at 10pm tonight it will be day 29. Help!?


----------



## cassandra498 (Aug 13, 2015)

Come join my duck group!https://www.facebook.com/groups/1680458292187674/

here we can discuss anything and everything about duck. Also looking for a few admins


----------

